# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > دسترسی به داده ها (ADO.Net و LINQ و ...) >  Code generator برای Mysql دیتابیس

## Hossein Bazyan

سلام 
مدتی قبل آقایان و دوستان عزیز  DelphiAssistant  و hdv212 زحمت کشیدند و جداگانه دو برنامه برای تولید کد Code Generator نوشتند که من به شخصه خیلی استفاده کردم.
لینکها را ببینید 
برنامه جناب آقای  DelphiAssistant
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=87372

و برنامه جناب آقای hdv212 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=103265

 این دوستان برای کار با Sql server برنامه ها را نوشته بودند و من به فکرم رسید که برای دیتابیس MySql نیز نوشته بشه که کلکسیون دوستان تکمیلتر بشه 
با اجرای برنامه زیر و پس از معرفی نام سرور و User name و Password برنامه تمامی دیتابیسهای ایجاد شده توسط MySql را نمایش میدهد که با انتخاب دیتابیس تمامی جداول آن نمایش داده شده و سپس باید فیلدهایی رو که میخواهیم برایشان کلاس درست شود را انتخاب و روی Code Generate کلیک نمائیم تا در مسیر تعریف شده برای تک تک جداول انتخابی یک فایل با همان نام و پیشوند cls و پسوند vb ایجاد شود. حال از این فایل میتوانیم در پروژه های خودمان استفاده کنیم 
تفاوتی که برنامه من با برنامه آقای hdv212 عزیز دارد یکی اینکه این برنامه به دیتابیس MySql وصل میشه و دوم اینکه ما میتوانیم فقط جداولی را که نیاز داریم انتخاب نمائیم نه همه جداول . البته همه جداول هم قابل انتخاب میباشند.
اگر مسیری برای ساخت فایلها و دایرکتوری انتخاب نشود پیش فرض در مسیر C:\Class generator به اضافه نام دیتابیس ساخته میشود یعنی برای تمامی فایلها شاخه ای همنام با دیتابیس ساخته میشود.

در ضمن Layout برنامه و بعضی از تکستها را با اجازه hdv212 عزیز از برنامه ایشان کپی کرده ام  :خجالت: 
مثل همیشه *منتظر نظرها، انتقادات و پیشنهادات شما عزیزان هستم*.

در آخر میخواستم سورس برنامه هم رو بذارم اما وقتی دیدم دوستان بالایی سورس کد نذاشته اند گقتم شاید حکمتی هست که این دوستان سورس کدها را نگذاشته اند!

----------


## ricky22

> در آخر میخواستم سورس برنامه هم رو بذارم اما وقتی دیدم دوستان بالایی سورس کد نذاشته اند گقتم شاید حکمتی هست که این دوستان سورس کدها را نگذاشته اند!


خسته نباشید
سورس تو codeplex هست

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

> خسته نباشید
> سورس تو codeplex هست


آی سلامت باشی 

سلام
دوست عزیز اصلا به لینکی که دادی نگاه کردی ؟  من سورسی درش نمیبینم یه فایل اجرایی با یه Dll و مانیفیست و ... همین 
اصلا سورسی درش نیست .

----------


## ricky22

> آی سلامت باشی 
> 
> سلام
> دوست عزیز اصلا به لینکی که دادی نگاه کردی ؟  من سورسی درش نمیبینم یه فایل اجرایی با یه Dll و مانیفیست و ... همین 
> اصلا سورسی درش نیست .


اون بالا برو توو تب سورس دانلود کن خودم الان دانلود کردم
اینم لینکش
http://spgen.codeplex.com/releases/v...wnloadId=35410

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

سلام
هر چند پست خیلی قدیمه اما من تازه اون دیدم.
شما جناب ricky22 اصلا به برنامه ها نگاه کردی؟ مثل همند؟ خوبه قبل از اینکه اظهار نظر کنید اول تحقیق کنید. برنامه ای رو که من گذاشتم رو خودم نوشتم و بغیر از اینجا هیچ جایی آپلود نکردم. اصلا مثل هم نیستند. شما چطور میفرمائید در codeplex سورش هست؟
در ضمن این برنامه رو با سی نوشتن مال من با وی بی ه؟

----------


## ricky22

سلام :)
من خیر اصلا برنامه شما را دانلود و مشاهده نکردم فقط در جواب صحبت شما که فرمودین دوستان بالایی سورس قرار نداده اند گفتم پروژه آقای کرامتی
سورس باز هست و سورس آن در سایت Codeplex قرار گرفته و لینک آن را گزاشتم.
سورسی هم که از اون صحبت کردم منظور سورس SP Gen آقای کرامتی بوده.
خب امیدوارم سو تفاهم بر طرف شده باشه.
موفق باشید.

----------

